# First review...



## Justin Thorne (May 11, 2007)

Woohoo!

The first official review of my new book has appeared over at SFFWORLD HERE>>>

The official launch is at my local Waterstones May 26th and I'm very excited indeed!


----------



## Justin Thorne (May 17, 2007)

2nd review is online:

HERE>>>

And if you go HERE>>> in the next 24 hours, you can see my interview on BBC Spotlight!


----------



## j d worthington (May 17, 2007)

Bravo! Congratulations, Justin!


----------



## Coolhand (May 17, 2007)

Well done Justin! Especially for flying the SFF flag on the BBC!



> Justin has an almost chameleon-like ability to sound like David Gemmell when he writes fantasy, John Wyndham when he writes SF, and Neil Gaiman when he shows us the dark side of our own world. He is clearly a force to be reckoned with, and I for one believe Justin Thorne will be around for some time to come.


 
I think they like your work, dude.


----------



## fantasy noob (May 17, 2007)

congrats man


----------



## Justin Thorne (May 24, 2007)

You can watch my BBC Interview HERE>>> if you fancy it.


----------



## daisybee (May 24, 2007)

Congratulations that was a really great review, when someone thinks you could have written a novel on the premise of a short story you're on to a winner am I right?

Sounds like an interesting collection, plenty to get stuck into.

well done, official author person. Enjoy Saturday.


----------



## manephelien (May 25, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Tabasco (May 26, 2007)

Here's to continued success! Congrats bro.


----------



## Connavar (May 26, 2007)

Congratz!


Wow they must really love the book to compare it to Gemmell(my hero )


----------



## Justin Thorne (May 27, 2007)

Yea, praise indeed, I love Gemmell and have every single one of his books, so I am glad the influence is creeping in.

I did a radio interview the day before the launch and you can hear it HERE>>> - scroll down and there is a player on the left-hand margin.


----------

